

Explosive Growth In JavaScript Jobs – AngularJS Job Trends [Graph] - BrianPetro
http://www.tweetganic.com/a/44370

======
magentaplacenta
Backbone still seems to be top dog:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=angular%2C+ember%2C+backbo...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=angular%2C+ember%2C+backbone%2C+knockout&l=)

